# 9" Nattereri, 8.5" Caribe And 8"caribe.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

9" RBP. Aprox age 2.6 years.




























8" Caribe. Aprox age 1.6 years.




























8.5" Caribe. Aprox age 2.5 years.





































The three of them:



















According to their sizes and age how long do you think it'll take these fish to get the 12" mark?.

Cheers.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That first guy could be the mascot for the "Bubba Gump Shrimp Co." Big O Lip on that guy.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> That first guy could be the mascot for the "Bubba Gump Shrimp Co." Big O Lip on that guy.












Nice Caribes!


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> That first guy could be the mascot for the "Bubba Gump Shrimp Co." Big O Lip on that guy.


No way!
I was going to say: _"Better tuck in that RBP's lip before he gets it caught on a tripwire!" _


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

That "Bubba" piranha is a real bastard despite his being with the two caribe that are supposed to be more dominant than RBP he has sort it out to boss the tank.

And that's not few thing, the 8" had prev. killed 2 of his brothers by the time I added him to this lil pack.

He's mean as fuk.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a new found respect for Cariba, beautiful! By far the best cariba pictures I've ever seen.








"Bubbas" lip certainly adds to his character.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^Thanks bud.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking p's and pics armand, I really love the caribe

A few of those picts are potm quality


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^^Thanks bro!


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice Piranha.


----------

